# Porgram or App. which test Micro SD card writing speed ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Are there any Windows programs or Android Apps. which test the writing speed of micro sd card ?

I have Lexar 32 gigs. micro sd card I wish to test out.

Thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Read this article first: How to Measure the SD Card Writing Speed | eHow.com

The utilities suggested in the above article are here:

Crystal Disk Mark: CrystalDiskMark - Software - Crystal Dew World
HD Tune Pro: HD Tune website
Flash Memory Toolkit: Flash Memory Toolkit website


----------

